# Sleep paralysis.



## Gregor Eisenhorn (May 21, 2016)

Hello everyone.

I wanted to talk about the dreaded sleep paralysis and wanted to hear your opinions on the matter.

Do you believe it to be some sort of evolutionary trait, maybe a flaw in our functioning, our minds not able to work with most of our senses dulled, or could it be the presence of something that has a metaphysical meaning?

If anyone would like to share their stories of this disturbing state, please do. 

Maybe I should start: the first time this happened was a few years ago. I remember I was slowely drifting through the first stage of sleep when I felt... something. It's hard to explain, but ever had the feeling that someone is behind you, or even watching you? You can suddenly feel their presence with your skin, becoming more alert.

Well I was lying on my back and suddenly realized that I was unable to move. I don't recall what exactly made me wake up, but I found that I couldn't move a muscle.. I was trapped in my own body, screaming without opening my mouth. 

Everything became even more morbid when I sensed.. it staring at me. My memories are somewhat vauge, but I remember a dark shadow looking at me, watching in silence as I was lying. I had red eyes and was shapless, yet somehow resembled a man in a cloak, yest none of it's features were clear. 

After a few minutes that felt like a few hours I managed to somehow wake up and everything around me vanished as I regained my full awareness.

I honestly don't know what to believe, Im on the border of believing it to be some kind of "meeting" were the unreal manifested itself in our reality, and believing that it was just my mind struggeling to comprehend the total blackness and silence, and then conjuring some scary thought in order to wake up.

What is curious is that it would seem our brains have the same pattern, the "dark man" is present in most peoples experiences, all around the world. Often with a hat I might add. 

Could be of course total bollocks, but the experience generally scares people a lot.


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (May 21, 2016)

Heny Fuseli "Nightmare".


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (May 22, 2016)

It'll be quite fucked up if you can't sleep..


----------



## Figgy (May 30, 2016)

I have had sleep paralysis for almost 2 decades. It sucks at first, then gets easier to deal with. Hopefully you have a significant other you sleep with. I found that when I tried to scream the hardest while stuck, my wife could hear me moaning. She would wake me up when she heard it. Kolinopin will help big time. Smoking works for me for the most part. It's something you cannot truely describe (the unnervingness of it) the first few times. I know I freaked the F out.


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (May 31, 2016)

It's scary..I wouldn't wanna try.


----------



## Xiu (Jun 1, 2016)

Sleep clinics deal with this kind of thing. Experienced insomnia myself but never this. Personally I would stay away from sleeping pills. Doctors prescibed me some and I hated them. Do you find smoking or edibles helps? 

This is from webMD: 

Sleep researchers conclude that, in most cases, sleep paralysis is simply a sign that your body is not moving smoothly through the stages of sleep. Rarely is sleep paralysis linked to deep underlying psychiatric problems.

Over the centuries, symptoms of sleep paralysis have been described in many ways and often attributed to an "evil" presence: unseen night demons in ancient times, the old hag in Shakespeare's _Romeo and Juliet_, and alien abductors. Almost every culture throughout history has had stories of shadowy evil creatures that terrify helpless humans at night. People have long sought explanations for this mysterious sleep-time paralysis and the accompanying feelings of terror.

*What Is Sleep Paralysis?*
Sleep paralysis is a feeling of being conscious but unable to move. It occurs when a person passes between stages of wakefulness and sleep. During these transitions, you may be unable to move or speak for a few seconds up to a few minutes. Some people may also feel pressure or a sense of choking. Sleep paralysis may accompany other sleep disorders such as narcolepsy. Narcolepsy is an overpowering need to sleep caused by a problem with the brain's ability to regulate sleep.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 1, 2016)

Don't worry, it's just a demon tying to possess your body.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 3, 2016)

It's Demonic in nature cuz I've been physically dragged outs my bed by shadow people. Paralysis can't explain that. After using DMT it got way worse. I slept with the lights on for a long time.


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Jun 4, 2016)

..sleeping pills and smoking bongs and drinking alcohol and doing drugs could lead to death...


----------



## bgmike8 (Jun 12, 2016)

I must have been somewhere around 20 years old. I felt like I was awake. I think I could hear things around me. But I just couldn't lift my head off the pillow. Sleeping on my belly. It became terrifying but it was only a few seconds. It never happened ever again. Thankful for that.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 12, 2016)

Figgy said:


> I have had sleep paralysis for almost 2 decades. It sucks at first, then gets easier to deal with. Hopefully you have a significant other you sleep with. *I found that when I tried to scream the hardest while stuck, my wife could hear me moaning*. She would wake me up when she heard it. Kolinopin will help big time. Smoking works for me for the most part. *It's something you cannot truely describe (the unnervingness of it) the first few times. I know I freaked the F out*.


^This! 

It's happened to me, maybe 6-10 times, over a 15 year period. Hasn't happened in probably 5 years. Multiple entities around me, some were pulling the sheets down tight to hold me. I could never see them, they were always backlit. The more I tried to scream for help the the more panicked I got. When it breaks, I usually feel like I just fell 3-4 feet into the bed. I've convinced myself it's just sleep paralysis/night terrors.

That lucid state between wake and sleep is an interesting place to be. It does get easier one you learn how to steer it.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 12, 2016)

I know the body paralyses itself during rem sleep to keep it from hurting itself bc dreams can seem all too real but you're now supposed to be awake when it happens. Got to be a short in the system somewhere. Try rebooting yourself.


----------



## Figgy (Jun 12, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> I know the body paralyses itself during rem sleep to keep it from hurting itself bc dreams can seem all too real but you're now supposed to be awake when it happens. Got to be a short in the system somewhere. Try rebooting yourself.


There's no rebooting. It's only a matter of how long you are stuck. Sometimes it's a minute or so, sometimes a few minutes, sometimes you get out then fall right back in, sometimes you do <--- that back there over and over and over. It's a tough thing to deal with. Kolinopin works wonders, as does smoking.


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Jun 13, 2016)

Literally I don't even know what and if it is...


----------



## bundee1 (Jun 20, 2016)

Has anyone had the feeling that something was pulling their leg from the foot of the bed?


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Jun 20, 2016)

Tricking with demons..


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Jun 21, 2016)

Sometimes when I'm in between awake/asleep just thinking of an action my body tries to do it. For instance if I thought about shifting gears driving a car, my arm juts out, and sloppily shifts an imaginary gear stick.

It's just the mixing of neurological states. Keep in mind our ancestors long ago had real threats like for instance a Tiger hidden in the tall grass next to a food source. Now our imaginations come up with made up dangers.

Hypnagogia:

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hypnagogia


----------



## Pah (Jun 21, 2016)

I've experienced this several times during my youth .The sensations are exactly as described. 
You have to experience this to understand it.


----------



## victoryou (Jun 21, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> It's Demonic in nature cuz I've been physically dragged outs my bed by shadow people. Paralysis can't explain that. After using DMT it got way worse. I slept with the lights on for a long time.


Wow dude last summer i opened my third eye from meeditation and the things looked brightened sounds louder and i ewas dreamy, and i've seened shadows with my e ye tail.it was horrible but i dont regret it, and i was sleeping to with lights open))haha, and i've got slepp para to.Maaan i thought i was loosing my mind


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 27, 2016)

victoryou said:


> Wow dude last summer i opened my third eye from meeditation and the things looked brightened sounds louder and i ewas dreamy, and i've seened shadows with my e ye tail.it was horrible but i dont regret it, and i was sleeping to with lights open))haha, and i've got slepp para to.Maaan i thought i was loosing my mind


Yeah once its opened there's no closing it. I can read peoples personality just by looking at them now nucking futs!


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 27, 2016)

I woke to a demon with glowing red eyes whispering my mother's name before phasing away like mist before I could move again.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 27, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I woke to a demon with glowing red eyes whispering my mother's name before phasing away like mist before I could move again.


That sux. Hopefully that's not a bad. omen


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 27, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> That sux. Hopefully that's not a bad. omen


If it is, I'm indifferent. Fuck my mom. But still. Not how I wanted to wake up at 3 am. In fact, I'd rather not wake up at 3 am.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 27, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> If it is, I'm indifferent. Fuck my mom. But still.


Maybe it was taunting you as a sick joke. I've been pinned to the bed and clawed. Every time I tried to scream the demon blew smoke from its hand down my throat. Slept with the lights on for like 2 weeks


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 27, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Maybe it was taunting you as a sick joke. I've been pinned to the bed and clawed. Every time I tried to scream the demon blew smoke from its hand down my throat. Slept with the lights on for like 2 weeks


Fucking otherworldly, sleep-disturbing incubi sons'a'bitches.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 27, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Fucking otherworldly, sleep-disturbing incubi sons'a'bitches.


I stopped smoking DMT and had the pastor pray for me and it stopped. But the fear it caused gave me insomnia for a couple months


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Jun 28, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> I stopped smoking DMT and had the pastor pray for me and it stopped. But the fear it caused gave me insomnia for a couple months


I see two mistakes.

1) Doing DMT.

2) Thinking a Pastor is relevent.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 28, 2016)

Dalek Supreme said:


> I see two mistakes.
> 
> 1) Doing DMT.
> 
> 2) Thinking a Pastor is relevent.


1) DMT was a mistake
2) a pastor is relevant to me and my family that's what matters.


----------



## sunni (Jun 28, 2016)

I used to have it all the time in high school 
And than I stopped sleeping on my back and it went away 

I still get worries I'll get it again scary as fuck


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 28, 2016)

I've never heard of such a thing, at least medically. It's some sort of nocturnal 'panic attack'/psychosomatic episode, or?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 28, 2016)

sunni said:


> I used to have it all the time in high school
> And than I stopped sleeping on my back and it went away
> 
> I still get worries I'll get it again scary as fuck


I haven't had it in a few months since I quit DMT thank God. I'm not gonna touch that stuff again.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 28, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> I've never heard of such a thing, at least medically. It's some sort of nocturnal 'panic attack'/psychosomatic episode, or?


Yes something like that. But alot of times you see dark figures in yer room as well very scary


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 28, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Yes something like that. But alot of times you see dark figures in yer room as well very scary


"Dark figures"? Definitely sounds like more of a mental/emotional disturbance than a medical issue. Kind of reminds me of the whole 'Phantom Hand/Limb' thing that we discussed in a psychology class.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 28, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> "Dark figures"? Definitely sounds like more of a mental/emotional disturbance than a medical issue. Kind of reminds me of the whole 'Phantom Hand/Limb' thing that we discussed in a psychology class.


Some people like my self see it as demonic. Alot of Christians see it this way.


----------



## sunni (Jun 28, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> "Dark figures"? Definitely sounds like more of a mental/emotional disturbance than a medical issue. Kind of reminds me of the whole 'Phantom Hand/Limb' thing that we discussed in a psychology class.


It's a medical issue
Not everyone sees Dark figures

Back in the very old days they said sleep paralysis was from demons sitting on your chest

Than it turned into alien abductions

But it is a real physical issue


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 28, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Some people like my self see it as demonic. Alot of Christians see it this way.


I see. So something like this:



?

From Web MD:

*"Is Sleep Paralysis a Symptom of a Serious Problem?*
Sleep researchers conclude that, in most cases, sleep paralysis is simply a sign that your body is not moving smoothly through the stages of sleep. Rarely is sleep paralysis linked to deep underlying psychiatric problems."

It's listed as a Somatoform Disorder:

*"Somatoform* disorders are mental illnesses that cause bodily symptoms, including pain. The symptoms can't be traced back to any physical cause. And they are not the result of substance abuse or another mental illness. People with *somatoform*disorders are not faking their symptoms."


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 28, 2016)

Doesn't sound very fun either way, I wish you folks the best with it.


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Jun 28, 2016)

sunni said:


> I used to have it all the time in high school
> And than I stopped sleeping on my back and it went away
> 
> I still get worries I'll get it again scary as fuck


Just go back to sleep. It's just being stuck in between states. Once you start to worry predator awareness manifests from the subconscious.


----------



## sunni (Jun 28, 2016)

Dalek Supreme said:


> Just go back to sleep. It's just being stuck in between states. Once you start to worry predator awareness manifests from the subconscious.


I don't have it anymore didn't you read my post lol


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Dalek Supreme (Jun 28, 2016)

sunni said:


> I don't have it anymore didn't you read my post lol


It does not mean it will never happen again.


----------



## Morphote (Jun 30, 2016)

Sounds like parasomnia: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parasomnia.

M.


----------



## victoryou (Jul 12, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Yeah once its opened there's no closing it. I can read peoples personality just by looking at them now nucking futs!


 Are you really serios?I mean i feel a little bit changed a bit


----------



## victoryou (Jul 12, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Yeah once its opened there's no closing it. I can read peoples personality just by looking at them now nucking futs!


 I remember a few days after it closed.Someone told me a bad thing and It affected me so deep.Also ciggaretes were given me a little depression and anxiety and it was really weird and weed highs were something like instant mind fucks and terrible highs, know I enjoy it again anyway but that feeling remaied a little bit...Sorry my english!))


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 12, 2016)

It has been studied in sleep labs and is really just a temporary state between awake and sleep and although it can be terrifying you will live with it, my husband suffers from it and 2 other sleep disorders.


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Jul 12, 2016)

If only people can come to terms that the mind is very fallible, and we have the evolutionary pitfall of believing the most ridiculous things as reality.


----------



## Assinmycock99 (Aug 5, 2016)

This had happened to me 4 times and it always feels like a person reaching out to touch me and i always panic and try to move or scream gtfo but struggle till i pass out and wake up again in the morning.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 5, 2016)

I


Hazy_Nights.DC said:


> It'll be quite fucked up if you can't sleep..


 If i woke up balls deep in a cow....
.nahhhhhhh


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Aug 6, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> I
> 
> If i woke up balls deep in a cow....
> .nahhhhhhh


-grimflaw


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 6, 2016)

I did wake up next to a female yeti once.....damn near chewed my arm off to get away


----------



## DaSprout (Aug 7, 2016)

Assinmycock99 said:


> This had happened to me 4 times and it always feels like a person reaching out to touch me and i always panic and try to move or scream gtfo but struggle till i pass out and wake up again in the morning.


This past winter I was under alot of stress and had a few moments of sleep paralysis. After many years without it. I was going through one deep. I was able to raise an arm almost by reflex. But only from the elbow to hand. I "imagined" an arm and hand reaching for and grasping mine. And it happened. Was freaked for a moment. But realized to myself that it felt like a personal experience I had from being a kid in the hospital. It was my mom. I actually called out to her during a prior s.p. That's how scared I was. Oddly enough the hand grasp was comforting.


----------



## Assinmycock99 (Aug 7, 2016)

DaSprout said:


> This past winter I was under alot of stress and had a few moments of sleep paralysis. After many years without it. I was going through one deep. I was able to raise an arm almost by reflex. But only from the elbow to hand. I "imagined" an arm and hand reaching for and grasping mine. And it happened. Was freaked for a moment. But realized to myself that it felt like a personal experience I had from being a kid in the hospital. It was my mom. I actually called out to her during a prior s.p. That's how scared I was. Oddly enough the hand grasp was comforting.


Wow we have eerily similar experiences!


----------



## Assinmycock99 (Aug 7, 2016)

Would you say spirits demons or aliens?


----------



## DaSprout (Aug 8, 2016)

Assinmycock99 said:


> Would you say spirits demons or aliens?


I would say. Based on prior experiences...
My self!
Dummm dumm dummmmmm.
Shockingly. Even from way back. I noticed something about the dark figure. It was coming from me. If anything it they are other dimensional creations drawn from our own subconscious or lower level consciousness. Easy way of sayin it. Some would say you are going out of body. But experiencing the actual transition. If you relax when it's happening you can kind of control and navigate the experience. The only thing is to remember to do so while it's happening.


----------



## SaitouMichiko (Sep 1, 2016)

Sleep paralysis is a terrible plague that I've had for years and my trigger warnings are very odd. Usually I get a weird urge to sleep on back though I usually don't. And no matter how hard I fight it I will end up on my back. 

When it happens I try to stay calm because when you start freaking out, things usually get out of hand. The last time I had it I freaked out and things got pretty bad.

I felt like something was staring at me just waiting for a chance to do something. I felt like my bed was shaking uncontrollably but I couldn't do anything about it. 

I haven't had an episode in a few months which is awesome, I hope it continues.


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 1, 2016)

The doctor is prescribing sleep meds in u.k called mirtazipine every now and again i get the worst sleep para. I think im getting pulled into the bed and about to die,or someone is sitting on my arm or leg.u seen niggtmare on elm street when the guy lies on his bed gets sucked in and he gets spewed out off the bed all liquified.feels like that.lol


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 1, 2016)

I didnt know this was so common. reading the thread ive had most of the symptoms mentioned for 10 years.trying to move that arm so itll hit my face and wake me up.
I thought weed was a dream inhibitor but it dont stop this,with or without the docs pills.


----------



## DaSprout (Sep 1, 2016)

SaitouMichiko said:


> Sleep paralysis is a terrible plague that I've had for years and my trigger warnings are very odd. Usually I get a weird urge to sleep on back though I usually don't. And no matter how hard I fight it I will end up on my back.
> 
> When it happens I try to stay calm because when you start freaking out, things usually get out of hand. The last time I had it I freaked out and things got pretty bad.
> 
> ...


I get that shaking thing. It's like me and my bed are one big super vibrator. It's like mega tremors. Like your cell phone but bigger type vibration. Also the odd turning thing. One time I even heard a voice, "We are just trying to turn you over.". Could be a part if some ptsd or something. I had an experience where I woke up in the hospital once. Not knowing how I got there. Or what led up to it.


----------



## primabudda (Sep 2, 2016)

this. you'll be sure next time.


----------



## primabudda (Sep 2, 2016)

if you've had a false awakenings like when you think you've woke up and got out bed dream, but you haven't ... sleep paralysis is the same but you think you can't move, rather than waking up in your room. 

It means nothing just like false awakenings and isn't true but feels real at the time.

Brain evolution, or yourselfs intelligence getting brighter (more aware) idk, one of them.


----------



## SaitouMichiko (Sep 2, 2016)

primabudda said:


> if you've had a false awakenings like when you think you've woke up and got out bed dream, but you haven't ... sleep paralysis is the same but you think you can't move, rather than waking up in your room.
> 
> It means nothing just like false awakenings and isn't true but feels real at the time.
> 
> Brain evolution, or yourselfs intelligence getting brighter (more aware) idk, one of them.


It's not that you think you can't move, you literally can't. From what I've learned your brain still has its protection mechanism active so you don't act out your dreams. It's just odd because when you're in that mode but conscious, very odd things tend to happen.


----------



## primabudda (Sep 2, 2016)

SaitouMichiko said:


> It's not that you think you can't move, you literally can't. From what I've learned your brain still has its protection mechanism active so you don't act out your dreams. It's just odd because when you're in that mode but conscious, very odd things tend to happen.


You wake up in your bed unable to move, in a false awakening you just wake up in your room and walk around.

*They're the same thing but opposite*.

They mean nothing and have been plagued by odd beliefs like 'the devils sitting on my chest' some children have reported actually seeing the devil, children over 100's of years have recorded different devil like things ...... it's just a false awakening where you're slightly lucid.

Anything out of this world is just your thoughts, if you see a devil then there's a devil, false awakenings are a phenomena in the dream world, we all get them but don't know why, we can't control them, they're just there for no reason but. 

Same with sleep paralysis and obes which are just dreams. 








""if i was blind and i was told clouds looked like oranges my dreams would be real"" _primabudda


_


----------



## ☢Smokey♛Dragon♨❀ (Sep 20, 2016)

It could have been an obe or astral projection is my theory ik y'all don't believe that kinda shit just because you have to train yourself to remember the experiences but we all do it I once had one in my apartment and a black figure grabbed me real hard from the behind and it felt so real.. Another time I had sex with my girlfriends bestfreind while in the astral planes... Do some research it could have been the cause if you can research it and you will have more control over the sleep paralysis


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Sep 21, 2016)

SaitouMichiko said:


> It's not that you think you can't move, you literally can't. From what I've learned your brain still has its protection mechanism active so you don't act out your dreams. It's just odd because when you're in that mode but conscious, *very odd things tend to happen.*


That's because neurological processes are inbetween awake, and asleep. For instance if what your subconscious is processing gets dumped into your vision? You can hallucinate something that you were not even consciously thinking of, but your subconscious was. Being from one's own subconscious, the hallucinator may imbue some mystical meaning to the experience.


----------



## SaitouMichiko (Sep 21, 2016)

Dalek Supreme said:


> That's because neurological processes are inbetween awake, and asleep. For instance if what your subconscious is processing gets dumped into your vision? You can hallucinate something that you were not even consciously thinking of, but your subconscious was. Being from one's own subconscious, the hallucinator may imbue some mystical meaning to the experience.


I can agree that's the most likely explanation to the phenomenon, the experience changes for me very often, sometimes it's very intense and sometimes it's very subtle, but every time it is scary. I think maybe that's because when I am paralyzed I start to freak out a bit, and my brain projects that which I fear, maybe to try and rationalize the feeling I'm having. Who knows.


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Sep 22, 2016)

SaitouMichiko said:


> I can agree that's the most likely explanation to the phenomenon, the experience changes for me very often, sometimes it's very intense and sometimes it's very subtle, but every time it is scary. I think maybe that's because when I am paralyzed I start to freak out a bit, and my brain projects that which I fear, maybe to try and rationalize the feeling I'm having. Who knows.


You're better off just going back to sleep, or concentrate on moving a single finger.

It's just a neurological hiccup.


----------



## SaitouMichiko (Sep 29, 2016)

Man I had the worst sleep paralysis experience tonight.

Recently me and my Boyfriend have been tasked with cleaning out the home and garage of his deceased family members. This place is a literal nightmare, 4 people have died in it and it is full of junk dating back to the 30's. 

Oftentimes we feel like we are being watched, and I'm certain several entities reside here. I had a dream that I was in the garage and for some reason this one metal object that was in there was giving me the jeebies, all of the sudden I'm hyperventilating and things are falling on top of me, I feel like someone is grabbing my leg and I wake up and can't move with the same feeling of someone holding on to my left leg. This was the first time I've woken from sleep paralysis breathing heavily and my boyfriend got to witness what it's like, but in my eyes he was just a scary thing laying next to me. 

I think my dreams tell me things for sure, there's no other explanation for that shit.


----------



## spliffendz (Oct 6, 2020)

Anyone in 2020 with SP?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 25, 2020)

Gregor Eisenhorn said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I wanted to talk about the dreaded sleep paralysis and wanted to hear your opinions on the matter.
> 
> ...


I had these as a teenager but grew out of them.


----------



## J.Heke.NZ (Oct 30, 2020)

I believe we get stuck in a realm between the living and the dead. Everytime I've had sleep paralysis there has been some sort of paranormal activity hahaha so to speak. One time I was asleep in an ex gf's bed she had not long left for work, I got to sleep in. The love of her life had past away a while before I met her. Anyway I was asleep and then I woke up but couldn't move, couldn't speak, couldn't do anything. I heard footsteps come down the hall way and I felt some one standing behind me but I was facing away from the door towards the corner or the room.. felt someone or something there for a good 4 5 mins but couldn't turn around couldn't speak. Was trying to move and trying to scream but couldn't. Then the energy went away and I could move. Sat up and looked around like wtf hahahahaha. Rang my gf and told her her ex just visited me then went back to sleep. That was the last time. Use to happen all the time before then. Now not so much.. that was about 2 years ago


----------



## Brettman (Oct 30, 2020)

I used to experience sleep paralysis quite often around the ages of 18-22. I’m 30 now and haven’t had it in years. Anyways I ducking hated it. A couple minutes of it was horrible. Never felt anything paranormal or anything like that though thank god.


----------

